# IO Skimmer



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
Does anyone use the Instant Ocean SeaClone 100 Skimmer?

I want to change my HOB Skimmer (Rio Nano) with something more quiet. I know is not the best, but I need something that doesn't make noise. I have 10 gallons, so no sump.

Can anyone share some info?

Thanks!


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

It's my first skimmer, quiet, need some foam block bubble in DT.
Good for 10g tank.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

talon said:


> ... need some foam block bubble? ...
> Good for 10g tank.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

TankCla said:


> Hi guys!
> Does anyone use the Instant Ocean SeaClone 100 Skimmer?
> 
> I want to change my HOB Skimmer (Rio Nano) with something more quiet. I know is not the best, but I need something that doesn't make noise. I have 10 gallons, so no sump.
> ...


Terrible. Been around for a long long time. Skip it and get something like tunze 9002. You will find that a huge percentage of saltwater hobbyists started with a seaclone, and upgraded shortly afterwards...

If not then an eshopps psk 75h or the aquamaxx hob.

I would even recommend a saline solutions hang on air driven but it's too loud.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you! But it has to be hob. Tunze 9002 is for sump. 
Rio Nano Skimmer does the job, but makes noise and I can hear it over night.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

TankCla said:


> Thank you! But it has to be hob. Tunze 9002 is for sump.
> Rio Nano Skimmer does the job, but makes noise and I can hear it over night.


It's actually an in tank skimmer but I edited my post with more options.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

10 gall is to small for in tank skimmer ans aquamaxx in 400-500$. 
Thank you but I can't affort a new aquisition. Maybe something used.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

TankCla said:


> 10 gall is to small for in tank skimmer ans aquamaxx in 400-500$.
> Thank you but I can't affort a new aquisition. Maybe something used.


Aquamaxx is not $400-500. its $200. Also there is one on aquariumpros.ca right now for $180. They sell for $200 brand new:

http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaMaxx_HOB_1_Hang_On_Back_Protein_Skimmer_Hang_On_Venturi_Needle_Wheel_Protein_Skimmers-AquaMaxx-UJ1151-FIPSHONW-vi.html

Eshopps PSK 75H is even cheaper.

You would be better off with a Prizm even than the SeaClone.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I see you have one for sale, but it's not good for me


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I see you have one for sale, but it's not good for me


An aquamaxx? No I dont have an aquamaxx for sale. I have a 9002 for sale but its on hold for someone.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

No, 9002. But I don't have room in my tank for it.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Did you check out the aquamaxx on aquariumpros.ca?


----------

